# Canon's list of authorized dealers - how accurate?



## drmikeinpdx (Jul 30, 2012)

I've noticed that some online sellers are calling themselves Canon dealers (or implying that they are) but they aren't on the list that Canon has published here:

http://www.usa.canon.com/CUSA/assets/app/pdf/dealer/CanonAuthorizedDealers.pdf

It makes me wonder if the list is up to date. Just for fun, I have started to look up some of the dealers who are on the list to see if they really exist. I've only done two so far. 

I looked up Ruthie's Jewelry and Photography in Oregon. Google shows a business by that name in the high desert town of Burns. No mention of camera sales on their website. Anyone who has been to Burns knows that there isn't a real Canon dealer there, unless they are selling cameras to the cows and antelope.

I also looked up "The Camera Center" in Oregon. There was a business by that name in Roseburg, but their website appears dead.

Let's have some fun and look for more non-dealers on the list. I have a hunch that it hasn't been updated in a while.

Mike


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Jul 30, 2012)

OK, I looked up these Canon Dealers in Oregon:

Camera Works NW: they are a used camera and repair shop, they say they are an authorized Canon Dealer, but they don't offer any new Canon cameras.

Camera Connection: they do repairs and printing

Advanced Photo and Imaging: they offer printing and framing

Comp-View Inc: They sell video conferencing systems to corporations

Dot Dotson's: They apparently have a retail camera store along with their printing business, but they don't advertise it much on their site

Focal Point Enterprises: can't tell what they sell, but it does not appear to be cameras.


----------



## DJL329 (Jul 31, 2012)

I know what you mean. Last week, I tried to look up a place on eBay called "PMI Digital" (they're selling the 5D Mark III for $3,200). Their page said they were an authorized dealer, but I couldn't find them on the list. I finally figured out that their "brick & mortar" establishment is called "Profeel Marketing, Inc." (_Profeel_?!?), which is listed.

In the end, I decided not to use them. I called their sales line and immediately got put on hold (waited a minuted before hanging up) and then their customer service line, which was automated (you had to leave a message and then get called back - UGH). I went with J&R and spent another $44, but still a good deal!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 31, 2012)

DJL329 said:


> I know what you mean. Last week, I tried to look up a place on eBay called "PMI Digital" (they're selling the 5D Mark III for $3,200). Their page said they were an authorized dealer, but I couldn't find them on the list. I finally figured out that their "brick & mortar" establishment is called "Profeel Marketing, Inc." (_Profeel_?!?), which is listed.
> 
> In the end, I decided not to use them. I called their sales line and immediately got put on hold (waited a minuted before hanging up) and then their customer service line, which was automated (you had to leave a message and then get called back - UGH). I went with J&R and spent another $44, but still a good deal!



PMI / Profeel sells on ebay for low prices. They aren't much for customer service, but they are a authorized dealer, and many buy from them. I've even bought a lens from them.
Undoubtedly, there are some inactive dealers on the list, and many times, the parent company name and the DBA name are totally unrelated, so its not easy to tell.
I'd worry more about companies that are not on the list than ones that are, and are inactive, temporarily or otherwise. You can always ask a company if they are authorized and under what name. If they do not reply, or put you on hold, its their loss not yours.
After all, Canon may send a letter to the inactive ones annually and ask them if they want to remain on the list. If they reply yes, someone is reading the mail at least.


----------



## Adam Schallau (Jul 31, 2012)

I ran a camera shop for several years and we were a Canon Authorized Dealer. The owner wanted to retire, and no one was interested in buying the shop, which lead to us closing the doors in September 2010. Here it is almost 2 years later and the shop is still on Canon's list of Authorized Dealers.


----------

